# Integration von Facelet in JSPs



## KS (10. Okt 2007)

Hallo Freunde

Ich implementiere gerade JSF und möchte nun meine JSPs durch Facelets ersetzen. Damit ich dies Schrittweise ausprobieren kann (ein converter tool jsp -> facelet habe ich leider nicht gefunden) möchte ich meine JSPs nach und nach durch Facelets ersetzen. 

Hat hier jemand bereits Erfahrungen damit gesammelt? Nach ein wenig Recherche konnte ich keine Hinweise darauf finden, dass ich in JSP's facelets includen kann. Auch erste Tests haben gezeigt, dass ich sobald ich im faces-config.xml den View Handler auf Facelet gestellt habe er die JSPs nicht mehr interpretieren kann.

Danke für den Erfahrungsaustausch und jegliche Hinweise.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## KS (10. Okt 2007)

hier ein Lösungsansatz, ob er funktioniert weiss ich noch nicht..:

http://wiki.java.net/bin/view/Projects/FaceletsFAQ#How_do_I_use_Facelets_and_JSP_in


----------



## KS (10. Okt 2007)

also, facelet in jsp's zu integrieren funktioniert wohl nicht. So irgendwie habe ich mir dies eigentlich vorgestellt: 


```
<f:subview id="subview">
<jsp:include page="meineSubviewSeite.xhtml" flush="false" />
</f:subview>
```

seufzg


----------

